
Show HN: Preparing Data for Machine Learning with Automunge - nicholast
https://medium.com/automunge/preparing-data-for-machine-learning-with-automunge-v1-77-359df39bdcf4
======
nicholast
HI THOUGHT I'D SHARE SOME PRETTY USEFUL STUFF FOR DATA SCIENTISTS. I JUST
REALIZED I ACCIDENTALLY HAVE THE CAPS LOCK ON BUT YOU KNOW WHAT THAT FIRST
SENTENCE IS ALREADY TYPED SO JUST GOING TO GO WITH IT. I'M NOT SHOUTING!!!

